# Rocketeer Remake??? This is SO Wrong on SO Many Levels!!!



## Gordian Knot (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/376316/20120822/disney-movie-rocketeer-remake-inspired-iron-man.htm

The Rocketeer is a wonderful film that captured the character and the time so wonderfully, I just cannot imagine it could be improved upon.

On the other hand, I can see so many ways it could be done wrong!!!


----------



## Huttman (Aug 25, 2012)

I enjoyed the rocketeer so much. It had a lot of charm and live action comic book feel that is starting to fade away, I think, for darker and more grittier.  Oh well, I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree, the Rocketeer is fine the way it is.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh dear! Not another remake/reboot.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 25, 2012)

Meh, it's nice to get another take on a story.


----------



## Metryq (Aug 25, 2012)

There are variations between the original comic and the movie, but hardly enough to warrant a remake. This story is the perfect example of spin-off/remake run amok: The original comic by Dave Stevens was a beautifully illustrated homage to the era, including a crossover with "The Shadow" when the Rocketeer visits New York. The movie was an "honest" translation to the screen, maintaining the atmosphere even while spoofing the period in different ways. (I liked Hughes' response in the "Spruce Goose" model scene.)

Now for the punchline: There was a spin-off comic book based on the movie! And the artwork was terrible. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------

